# my babies at 7 weeks old



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww how gorgeous are they!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

What a fantastic picture - all those cute little babies in one place at the same time!

Brilliant!

Lou
X


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Brilliant Photo Emma, they are sooooo cute. xxxxx


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you xxxx


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

aww they lovely x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh there beutifull, i would want to keep them all


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless them, what a fab pikkie*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww that is one hell of a cute picture!!

Fantastic looking babies congratulations!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Being nosey again!! Just wanted to ask what point is the bubba that looks all white?? 

You can see the points on the other bubs but not that one so was wandering!!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you soo much 

i think he is a cream point or he could be red


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahhh I see thank you for that!!

So if bub is a red does that colour point take a while to develope??
So sorry to bombard you with questions!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ooooops & forgot to say your welcome!!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Ahhh I see thank you for that!!
> 
> So if bub is a red does that colour point take a while to develope??
> So sorry to bombard you with questions!!


i have a m8 comming to look at him for me 
you should see red tips on his ears ...


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

What a cute pic....I love the pics of loads of kittens together all looking at the camera...like your saying "say mice, smile".


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful picture! My favourites . I adore Siamese and your kittens are so sweet! the little one in the middle at the back looks a bit look my blue point little girl - she's a little bit older. They look full of mischief!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a brilliant picture of some really cute little kitties,


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww so cute


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh wow! they are super cute....lots of little mischeivious looking faces there!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*what a lovely picture *


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG! I love this picture - sooooooo cute!! i wanna eat them


----------

